# Hello



## GhenghisKhan

Hello .


----------



## Majed Al Shamsi

I suppose some of us get introduced to the forum's infraction points sooner than others.
Enjoy your stay, however brief it may be.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

GhenghisKhan said:


> Hello .


Hello Mr Khan. (though I suppose you could be Mrs but with a male pseudonym)


----------

